# My new friend



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

My new Anery corn snake. Got it from my uncle that breeds them. Not sexed yet, and it was hatched on 8/20/09.

What do you think?


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

that thing is TINY

cool snake none the less. dont loose it though. cos if it escapes it be looking for a needle in a hay stack


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Trigger lover said:


> that thing is TINY
> 
> cool snake none the less. dont loose it though. cos if it escapes it be looking for a needle in a hay stack


Yea I know, my wife wont allow me to bring it upstairs.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I love aneries! If I ever get another corn it will be some type of anery, I think.

I had one that small escape on me. The exact night I got him to be exact. I found him one month later, to the day. He was in a tank on the second floor of my house. I found him in the basement office, heh. It just shows the resilience of snakes! He was skinny when I found him back but eating very vigorously in no time at all.

Best of luck with the little one. They make great pets.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Nice pickup maknwar


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Cool looking thing fer sure, How big does it get??


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

should get about 5 feet or so. Hopefully not much bigger than that. I dont think I will be power feeding it like I do my fish.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Me like!


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

It just shed for the first time for me. Now I hope it will eat.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Has it eaten since you got it?


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

No it has not ate yet for me. It ate 3 times before I got it so I hope that I can find it and get it fed.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

good lookin little snake


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)




----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

nice progress so far.
i see he hatched in aug, how big do these lil suckers get to be?
is that a live pinky you were feeding him?
best of luck


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

No, its a pre killed pinky. Should get around 5 foot maybe?


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

woot the lil bugger has grown


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Nice little Aneristic!! they can be really lively and quick little buggers when they want.


----------

